

Apple Watch heart rate sensors have trouble with some tattoos - anigbrowl
http://www.imore.com/heres-why-apple-watch-does-not-play-nice-with-some-tattoos

======
mc_hammer
are you sure its the pairings of tattoos and scars causing misreadings?
parasites are a very common health issue, its probably possible its picking up
a tapeworms heartbeat.. i wonder what their bpm is.

